# SMF Premier Memberships Now Available [closed]



## TulsaJeff (Mar 31, 2008)

Update 10/11/17: This is an old thread that has been closed. Please see the new "Premier Membership" thread.

--

We are now offering SMF Premier Memberships at only $15 per year! This is something that I have wanted to offer since the SMF's inception and it is finally here.

The free memberships are still available however, with a premier membership, you are not only supporting this forum but there are PERKS involved too.

You get to turn off the Ads
Post a link to your website, facebook, etc. in your signature area
Place custom text under your username that shows up in all of your posts
Satisfaction of knowing that you are supporting the forum that you love
* 
Click HERE to upgrade your membership *


----------



## texas-hunter (Mar 31, 2008)

Done deal....Maybe you can throw in a 5-10% discount at the SMF Store.._Wink Wink Nudge Nudge_...


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 31, 2008)

I helped out too... I seem to have lost my dark green coat though.. anyone seen it?


----------



## smokyokie (Mar 31, 2008)

More than happy to chip in my part Jeff.  What you are doing is a great idea because it helps to ensure the future of the forum.

Sign me up


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 31, 2008)

I signed on and got my Moderator status bounced. 

If you're a bit skiddish don't look cuz I'm getting ready to run nekkid through the forum! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I wish I was a moderator so I could delete this


----------



## gooose53 (Mar 31, 2008)

Jeff, my order is in.  Happy to support the SMF!!


----------



## smokingrookie (Mar 31, 2008)

Jeff, Count me in I love this place, Thanks Travis


----------



## capt dan (Mar 31, 2008)

Done deal! Keep up the  hard work and fine site!


----------



## minn.bill (Mar 31, 2008)

jeff, glad to help out .shoot i get 15$ worth of fun out of this site wkly so a year is a steal .thanks bill


----------



## geob (Mar 31, 2008)

Sign me up. This is like the Masters. Except I get the green jacket. 
Glad to help. I got this much worth in info in one week. 


Thanks Jeff and keep up the good work.

geob


----------



## minn.bill (Apr 2, 2008)

jeff just wondering what happend nobodys green anymore?


----------



## cubguy17 (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Jeff this is a great site. Count me in!


----------



## nosnam (Apr 7, 2008)

More than willing to contribute to such a helpful community!


----------



## flyin'illini (Apr 16, 2008)

Jeff, I am in.   Appreciate your work.

PS -  I have saved this amount in just being able to eat most everything I have smoked so far. :)


----------



## smok'n steve (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks Jeff for all you have done and continue to do:-)

I signed up,

steve


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the work you do. Great forum, happy to help.


----------



## georgepat61 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Guys,

It's been awhile but I'm back and ready to learn more about smoking meats.

Over the last few weeks here in the beautiful Blue Ridge Mts of Va, I have been stockpiling different meats and last evening my son and I decided to attempt to do something different for us.

Sunday I'm going to do a traditional Fattie while smoking a Butt and at the same time turn a corned beef brisket into a delicious pastrami.

I will be taking shots of the whole deal and will post them Monday.

Good to be back and I'm more than glad to have helped keep this wonderful forum going.

Georgepat61


----------



## sumosmoke (May 3, 2008)

Just paid my dues to become a greenie on SMF. I've loved this forum ever since finding it, and have learned a ton from reading and chatting with everyone. 

Keep up the great work Jeff, and dedicated members, for making this forum a great place!


----------



## 1894 (May 12, 2008)

Definatly a great deal . As a total rookie , what beter way to contribute to the site that has so much great info and people 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm in.

Phil


----------



## snowcapn (May 22, 2008)

There's a coupla bucks for ya's. Glad to be a part of such a distiguished group of meat smokers and eaters. Let's keep this site going forever.


----------



## mr porky (May 30, 2008)

Just ordered mine.  (Almost too)Small price to pay considering the amount of knowledge I've learned here. 

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## 7outof10 (May 30, 2008)

this place has helped me a lot i just gave my 15


----------



## ronp (May 30, 2008)

Very cool for 4 cents a day.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 6, 2008)

just purchased my membership! didn't take long for me to realize it was well worth it!


----------



## motorhedd (Jul 21, 2008)

I feel so VIP now!!!Best 15 bux i spent since i wuz....oh nevermind!


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 21, 2008)

George, Welcome to the SMF if you have your ears on out there.  Good investment this premier membership.


----------



## modstaff (Jul 21, 2009)

On behalf of the staff at SMF we would like to thank everyone that helps support this great site either thru being a Premier member or donating. 

Thanks again.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 21, 2009)

Glad to help keep the forum going, $15.00 a year is peanuts.


----------



## pignit (Jul 21, 2009)

I only paid $12.50 a year with a 2 year membership. What a deal. I feel like I just got away with something.


----------



## albeesmokin (Jul 23, 2009)

I am a newbi, that's for sure.  BUT I can help with a membership.  Thanks to everyone who's helped me thus far. Hope the little I spent helps the site.

Where do I find the Premier Membership areas?  So far I don't see an upgraded status/ access..


----------



## smokinjoeh (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm in! The least I could do for all the great info and advice!


----------



## aucivil (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm in.  Already received $15 worth on info from this site.


----------



## smoksignlr (Sep 7, 2009)

Finally in. Been meaning to do sign up for a long time. It was easy. Better late than never. This has to be one of the best forums on the net Period! thanks Jeff and of course all the moderators, members.


----------



## texas ray (Sep 18, 2013)

I just sent mine - the information on this site is well worth it.  Thanks much!


----------



## delfuegosr (Jan 2, 2014)

Just sent mine off. This is a great site! Looking forward to participating in 2014!


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Sold. One could not fined enough Books to equal the amount of info offered by this site.

Cheers to everyone that contributes.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 9, 2014)

It is my absolute pleasure, to have joined this fine pack! Thank you to everyone, who makes this site so amazing! I am so grateful and feel fortunate to be here! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## azbohunter (Oct 19, 2014)

Oh yes, I'm in!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 23, 2014)

I figure I've saved a lot more than 15 dollars in meat I might have ruined if not for this great site. I'm in !


----------



## boykjo (Jan 1, 2015)

bump


----------



## wolfman1955 (Jan 5, 2015)

Just paid for mine!!!


----------



## boykjo (Jan 5, 2015)

Good deal.. You'll like it.................


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jan 6, 2015)

Best $15 I have spent in a long, long time.


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

When I get my SS check next week I will be helping out....


----------



## green1320 (Jan 17, 2015)

Great Site!!!! All Paid up. Thanks


----------



## tropics (Jan 17, 2015)

Paid Jeff I sent you a PM


----------



## inkjunkie (Jan 18, 2015)

Paid...


----------



## addicted 2smoke (Feb 18, 2015)

paid thanks for the info on here


----------



## jp61 (Jul 1, 2015)

Bump
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bump







"We are now offering SMF Premier Memberships at only $15 per year! This is something that I have wanted to offer since the SMF's inception and it is finally here.

The free memberships are still available however, with a premier membership, you are not only supporting this forum but there are PERKS involved too.

*You get to turn off the Ads*
*Post a link to your website, facebook, etc. in your signature area*
*Satisfaction of knowing that you are supporting the forum that you love"*





*IMO  <<-------- *Click if you're interested 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you become a "Premier Member" I will receive a Brand New Ashtray!!!


----------



## mtm29575 (Jul 1, 2015)

Count me in !


----------



## jp61 (Jul 1, 2015)

mtm29575 said:


> Count me in !









  Sweet!

I'm all over that ashtray!


----------



## smokin phil (Jul 16, 2015)

Hmm.... Glad I finally found this. Now I can become a premier member as well. Maybe you should make this easier to find? Been here for a few years and never knew anything about it. Thought it was another "clique"  like the OTBS. At least this one I have a chance to be in.

Oh, and what ads are turned off? I don't see any.


----------



## rashley (Jul 31, 2015)

I just sent membership payment.  Life is good.


----------



## hank2000 (Aug 1, 2015)

Just send my membership in. Love this site every one is a lot of help. This is the first place I go when I need help with a cook 

Thanks Jeff


----------



## badgerbbq (Nov 17, 2015)

How do I join


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 20, 2016)

I don't know why I waited so long to do this! Its heaven not having the forum crash my browser because of failing script and adds!


----------



## smokingma (Jun 4, 2016)

I joined. This group has helped me so much. My hubby doesn't want to get ribs from the truck anymore and my family always request my pulled pork and briskets.


----------



## corkster52 (Aug 13, 2016)

Just paid up!


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 13, 2016)

Got in a month ago, forgive me for not posting here then, least I can do for a Great Forum with such vast amounts of shared wisdom and experience, and lets not forget RECIPE'S !!!!!!!!!!!
And the greatest part of it all is the People that have made it that way, I feel at home in more ways than one, and the least I could do for all that is to support the Forum, and continue to Thank every member that makes this such a wonderful environment and shares, cares and helps everyone they can 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You guys and girls are the Best !


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 13, 2016)

Good deal y'all


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 27, 2016)

Just signed up for a year . Thanks for all the info !!


----------



## lemans (Sep 3, 2017)

Jeff,
  I'm definitely in... sign me up!!
Lemans. Aka "t
The Kosher Smoker"


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 3, 2017)

Lemans said:


> Jeff,
> I'm definitely in... sign me up!!
> Lemans. Aka "t
> The Kosher Smoker"


Lemans,

Go to the first post of this thread and you too can be a member.  It might take away the OTBS and replace it with premier, status...that would suck.

Mike


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 5, 2017)

$15 ---  Cool beans!

I saved that in meat costs (by not ruining it) by using SMF!


Edit:
I am getting an error message "404 not found" when I try to join...I will check back later.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 5, 2017)

uncle eddie said:


> $15 ---  Cool beans!
> 
> I saved that in meat costs (by not ruining it) by using SMF!
> 
> ...


We will have the premier memberships setup soon.. and the 404's will hopefully be fixed very soon as well.


----------



## remsr (Oct 6, 2017)

Clicked on the page to contribute and page not found piped up???

Randy,


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 6, 2017)

remsr
 We are working to fix this. It should be don't soon


----------



## lemans (Oct 6, 2017)

I want to be a primere member


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 9, 2017)

Premier Memberships are now working as they should. Please note that this forum is completely free and always will be but some folks like to contribute and this is just a way to do that if you so wish.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?account/upgrades

Members who upgrade usually do not expect anything in return but I like to give a few perks just to show my thanks for your gratitude. Here is what is on the table at this time and this may change as we figure out what this new platform allows.

Turn off advertising (ads are not on yet but once they are, this will be a nice feature)
Premier members are allowed to place a link to your website, facebook page, etc.
Let me know if you have any questions about this.


----------

